# purpose of rearward stabilizer



## redcamaro72 (Oct 6, 2009)

I tried searching but i couldnot find the answer, so what is the purpose of the stabilizers that point toward the archer? Does it allow you to hold on the target better?


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

redcamaro72 said:


> what is the purpose of the stabilizers that point toward the archer?


its purpose is to transfer money from your wallet to that of the "inventors", just another magical useless gimmick from people seeking to buy a perceived advantage.


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*balance*

the main purpose is to balance the bow and counter weight the rest and sight.also to help staedy the bow with extra weight


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

redcamaro72 said:


> I tried searching but i couldnot find the answer, so what is the purpose of the stabilizers that point toward the archer? Does it allow you to hold on the target better?


To offset the potential dive of a long front stabilizer with a heavier weight on it. I run 8oz on my front stabilizer at 36". Alone, this would cause my bow to roll forward, immediately at release. I prefer only a slight to no forward roll, so I have 12oz on the back at 12" to keep it from rolling forward. Typically, you would want double the weight at half the distance for the back stabilizer.

To me, having less than 6oz out front causes the sight window to have to much movement! 12oz is rock solid, but it is just too much and makes me hit low consistently. 8-10oz is the magic ticket for me!


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*excellent answer!*



Scott.Barrett said:


> To offset the potential dive of a long front stabilizer with a heavier weight on it. I run 8oz on my front stabilizer at 36". Alone, this would cause my bow to roll forward, immediately at release. I prefer only a slight to no forward roll, so I have 12oz on the back at 12" to keep it from rolling forward. Typically, you would want double the weight at half the distance for the back stabilizer.
> 
> To me, having less than 6oz out front causes the sight window to have to much movement! 12oz is rock solid, but it is just too much and makes me hit low consistently. 8-10oz is the magic ticket for me!


 Shoot a similar setup! I've heard their is a guideline on stabilizer compared to axle to axle. Curious to know if this is true. Thanks for input and talk to you soon. Back stabilizers are set up to balance bow. Also back stabilizers are balance to help keep bubble in perfect. Setup so I don't even have to think about the bubble being perfect.


----------



## redcamaro72 (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess I need to get some more weights. I have 3 ounces on my b stinger 36". Thanks Scott for the info.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

redcamaro72 said:


> I guess I need to get some more weights. I have 3 ounces on my b stinger 36". Thanks Scott for the info.



It is a trial and error process....go to the range on a weekend and just start with a few and see how it holds. Keep trying more/less and see what the difference will be. If you are using a rear stab as well, generally you want to double the front weight, but that is just a guideline as well.

Trying that tied with a few adjustment in timing and loop position(on Hoyts at least) and you will find a sweet spot where it just holds really well....

SB


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

I would like to hear more on this topic ! I feel my bow holds the same if it has 3 oz on the front or 6oz. I may be different. I use a drenalin ld 24 inch b stinger with 5 oz up front no back weights. I can't seem to find the sweet spot. I use a 65% cam pulling 62lbs. So my holding weight is 21.5 lbs. I need to find the right weight on my stab for this weight correct ?


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Ttt


----------

